# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > آموزش: All-In-One Sample Framework

## navidiran

سلام دوستان. نامی که در عنوان این پست مشاهده میکنید ابزار کتابخانه ای از مثالهای مختلف و بروز از انواع محیطهای برنامه نویسی و نرم افزاری مربوط به ابزارهای مایکروسافت هست.
به دو طریق میتوانید از این کتابخانه استفاده کنید
1- مستقیما از طریق سایت MSDN در قسمت Samples با اعمال فیلترینگ آنلاین راجع به مطلب مورد نظر جستجو کنید. لینک دسترسی: http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/
2-با دانلود و نصب ابزار ذکر شده بصورت مستقیما از امکانات این ابزار در خود محیط .net استفاده کنید. لینک دانلود: http://1code.codeplex.com/

با تشکر و امید موفقیت اهل دانش

----------

